# Our Universe vs Bleachverse



## Alita (Apr 22, 2010)

God and Satan are excluded from our universe. When I say our universe I mean everyone from real life. This includes people whom have died such as Adolf Hitler, William Wallace, Shaka Zulu, Atila the Hun, all of the samurais, all of the spartans, etc. We have a week of prep time before bleachverse attacks. We know bleachverse will start their attack in Australia then fly to to other countries and continents and attack until everyone is wiped out.

This includes all of the animals in our universe as well. Tigers, bears, sharks, elephants, etc. This also includes you and me and everyone else posting on this thread or viewing it.  

We can obviously use all weapons we have created and whatnot such as nukes, missiles, guns, etc.

Everyone in our universe is bloodlust while bleachverse is in character.

Scenario 1-Speed is equalized

Scenario 2-Speed is not equalized.


----------



## Neelon (Apr 22, 2010)

We can't see the bleach characters...


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

we rape badly we all ready won a HST thread


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 22, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> God and Satan are excluded from our universe. When I say our universe I mean everyone from real life. This includes people whom have died such as Adolf Hitler, William Wallace, Shaka Zulu, Atila the Hun, all of the samurais, all of the spartans, etc. We have a week of prep time before bleachverse attacks. We know bleachverse will start their attack in *Australia* then fly to to other countries and continents and attack until everyone is wiped out.
> 
> This includes all of the animals in our universe as well. Tigers, bears, sharks, elephants, etc. This also includes you and me and everyone else posting on this thread or viewing it.
> 
> ...



We win almost instantly, nobody in Bleach is manly enough to survive Australia.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Nuke barrage


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2010)

They have nukes too. 

And they live in another dimension, which we can't get too.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 22, 2010)

Fucking lol @ listing people like Attila the Hun, William Wallace and Shaka Zulu as if they'd be any help at all, or assuming that Hitler does anything aside from being handed over to Israel. 

We evacuate and nuke Australia to kill off the Bleachverse, and then go "fuck, the earth is so overpopulated now we're screwed anyway. "


----------



## Respite (Apr 22, 2010)

we win Ethier Scenario we Nuke the shit out of Austrila and anyone in/Near it is dead.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2010)

Guys... Bleachverse is like a mirror copy of ours with Death Gods and stuff as bonus.... we get raped.


----------



## Respite (Apr 22, 2010)

Mio said:


> Guys... Bleachverse is like a mirror copy of ours with Death Gods and stuff as bonus.... we get raped.



How, We Have a Week prep they all start in one place.
We nuke barrage them
We Win.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

We nuke australia only to find out they're already freaking dead.

Then we cry to Obama and he talks them to death with his Change speach.

YES. WE. CAN.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 22, 2010)

Done before, and we pretty stomp. I doubt anyone in Bleach can surrive a nuke seeing how hot they are.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Done before, and we pretty stomp. I doubt anyone in Bleach can surrive a nuke seeing how hot they are.



You do realise nukes can't hurt ghosts right?


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You do realise nukes can't hurt ghosts right?



Say that to Chad swinging a Telephone pole at a Hollow.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Say that to Chad swinging a Telephone pole at a Hollow.



To this day that moment baffles me. They walk through walls, fade away and whatnot, yet it got hit by a telephone pole. Kubo must have been smoking something. Then again, when isn't he?


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody who thinks that we have any chance of winning thinks too highly of us. Sure we have nukes but we need to launch them and it has to reach them. They're not going to just sit there waiting for us to hit them with nukes. Those nuke missiles can be blowned out on the skies, the bleach characters will be all over australia and it's a big place. Some characters might be even able to out run the blast too. Worst comes to worst, they can retreat to the soul society and open up a gate on US soil and attack us.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> Anybody who thinks that we have any chance of winning thinks too highly of us. Sure we have nukes but we need to launch them and it has to reach them. They're not going to just sit there waiting for us to hit them with nukes. Those nuke missiles can be blowned out on the skies, the bleach characters will be all over australia and it's a big place. Some characters might be even able to out run the blast too. Worst comes to worst, they can retreat to the soul society and open up a gate on US soil and attack us.



you dont out run a nuke you dont hit it you die


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> you dont out run a nuke you dont hit it you die



They could just, you know, go through their dimensional doors and escape to seireitei when they see the nuke coming. It'd be the ultimate troll. You failed to kill them AND destroyed Australia at the same time.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> They could just, you know, go through their dimensional doors and escape to seireitei when they see the nuke coming. It'd be the ultimate troll. You failed to kill them AND destroyed Australia at the same time.



that would be a ring out besides they cant ALL fit in there every menos shinigami etc? they would get lost in the gateway


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 22, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They have nukes too.
> 
> And they live in another dimension, which we can't get too.



you greatly exaggerate the offensive capabilities of bleach


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> that would be a ring out besides they cant ALL fit in there every menos shinigami etc? they would get lost in the gateway



If an army of hundreds of Hollows and Menos can I don't see why not.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

We rape

I really shouldn't have to explain why


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 22, 2010)

> They're not going to just sit there waiting for us to hit them with nukes. Those nuke missiles can be blowned out on the skies, the bleach characters will be all over australia and it's a big place.



IIRC Nukes can go past the speed of the sound, and by the time they are fired. They would get blasted apart.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> If an army of hundreds of Hollows and Menos can I don't see why not.



why do you think they constantly run?its because if they are hit by the train they are fucked


----------



## Shagari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> IIRC Nukes can go past the speed of the sound, and by the time they are fired. They would get blasted apart.



A nuke spam should work since we could hit them eventually, and there is no way they are tanking nukes. Anyways that would just result in a draw. Better than a complete loss for us.


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 22, 2010)

Avoid nuke thru portals, attack the enemies on their own military bases, blow up nuke missiles while they're still in the sky.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

this thread is sad, you people think bleach can win even if earth gets prep.

we cover Australia in nukes before the match starts. the match ends .5 seconds in


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You do realise nukes can't hurt ghosts right?



You do realize that Bleach characters aren't fucking intangible yes


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You do realize that Bleach characters aren't fucking intangible yes



You do realise they go through dimensions in seconds right?

Nuke Australia. They're already at the whitehouse giving the japanese presidential speech.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

plus gonig threw the gate would be a ring out since it takes ages to get placeto place threw the gate


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You do realise they go through dimensions in seconds right?
> 
> Nuke Australia. They're already at the whitehouse giving the japanese presidential speech.



You realize that would cause Bleach to lose by Ringout


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> plus gonig threw the gate would be a ring out since it takes ages to get placeto place threw the gate



Ages? When was this?


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

everytime ichigo went to SS?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You realize that would cause Bleach to lose by Ringout



Ringout? I forgot that there were rules when someone is trying to destroy the world  Silly me~

No seriously. What the eff? OP stated nothing about losing by ring out.



hammer said:


> everytime ichigo went to SS?



Last I checked they reached Soul Society in a matter of seconds. Just had to outrun some freaky train.

Also mind you captains do go directly from human world to SS without having to outrun said train.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Ages? When was this?



Going through the gate isn't instantaneous, it's no teleportation, it actually takes a good bit of time to go through each gate


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Ringout? I forgot that there were rules when someone is trying to destroy the world  Silly me~
> 
> No seriously. What the eff? OP stated nothing about losing by ring out.



Standard OBD rule. leaving the battlefield will result in the character losing


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Standard OBD rule. leaving the battlefield will result in the character losing



The battlefield is the *world itself*. They *start * in Australia, but that's not the only place the battle takes place. But alright. They just use their speed to run away from australia. The nukes do the work for them.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Ringout? I forgot that there were rules when someone is trying to destroy the world  Silly me~
> 
> No seriously. What the eff? OP stated nothing about losing by ring out.



BFR is always an option for victory.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> The battlefield is the *world itself*. They *start * in Australia, but that's not the only place the battle takes place. But alright. They just use their speed to run away from australia. The nukes do the work for them.



thee middle deimention is not earth


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> The battlefield is the *world itself*. They *start * in Australia, but that's not the only place the battle takes place. But alright. They just use their speed to run away from australia. The nukes do the work for them.



They don't ringout because they leave Australia.
They ringout because they were in the gate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> The battlefield is the *world itself*. They *start * in Australia, but that's not the only place the battle takes place. But alright. They just use their speed to run away from australia. The nukes do the work for them.



and using the gate to go back to Soul Society and then creating another gate to go somewhere else on earth counts as leaving the battlefield and since they can't come back instantly they would lose by Ringout


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> thee middle deimention is not earth



Alright you have a point there. Then they just shunpo away from Australia. Or spam ceros at it while it's still airbourne and at a distance.

I still say Obama is the one to win this. Nukes < Obama


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 22, 2010)

If we didn't have them on the same continent, we'd lose :/


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Alright you have a point there. Then they just shunpo away from Australia. Or spam ceros at it while it's still airbourne and at a distance.



do you Realzie how fucking BIG a nuke hiroshima was the smallest one ever and it fucked up the whole fucking damn area


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> do you Realzie how fucking BIG a nuke hiroshima was the smallest one ever and it fucked up the whole fucking damn area



 Which is why I said *at a distance*. A nuke is, as you said, fucking huge. How can't they see it coming? They send fodder Adjuchas after it and blow it up before it gets too close to Australia.

Or they do the alternative and run away with Shunpo.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Alright you have a point there. Then they just shunpo away from Australia. Or spam ceros at it while it's still airbourne and at a distance.
> 
> I still say Obama is the one to win this. Nukes < Obama



You're shitting me right. they're not running away from everybody lobbing Nukes at them. God forbid we get a Tsar Bomb dropped on them


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Which is why I said *at a distance*. A nuke is, as you said, fucking huge. How can't they see it coming? They send fodder Adjuchas after it and blow it up before it gets too close to Australia.
> 
> Or they do the alternative and run away with Shunpo.





the whole damn continent/country will be wasted


and just because it wont hit doesn't mean the radiation wont fuck them over


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You're shitting me right. they're not running away from everybody lobbing Nukes at them. God forbid we get a Tsar Bomb dropped on them



Because characters who have supersonic speed are going to stand there staring while a nuke that's still far enough for them to make a run for it is heading right at them.

Yeah. Right.



hammer said:


> the whole damn continent/country will be wasted



... Oh come on, Tzar Bombas too??


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Because characters who have supersonic speed are going to stand there staring while a nuke that's still far enough for them to make a run for it is heading right at them.
> 
> Yeah. Right.



Because the characters are going to somehow outrun the inital blast and shock wave right.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because the characters are going to somehow outrun the inital blast and shock wave right.



Supersonic speed. *Super sonic speed*. Say it with me now.

You also assume they can't see a MASSIVE MISSLE in the distance heading towards them. Even when extreeeeeemely far away it'd be pretty easy to see a nuke, especially a Tzar bomb, heading towards them.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

a few mikes or bravos will waste the _whole_ country they cant run either the radiation will spread majority of people from hiroshima and nagasaki diddnt die from the bomb itself but from its aftermath.


where do you think they will even run?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> a few mikes or bravos will waste the _whole_ country they cant run either the radiation will spread majority of people from hiroshima and nagasaki diddnt die from the bomb itself but from its aftermath.
> 
> 
> where do you think they will even run?



Well Shunpo does get them across towns and cities in a matter of seconds. Non shunpo characters won't make it, but those who have it could probably get away if the Nukes are far enough. Depends on when they notice the nuke is heading towards them.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Depends on *if* they notice the nuke is heading towards them.



Fixed


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

I said it earlier, Earth gets prep, theres a Tzar already sitting in australia.

*bleachverse arrives*

Ichigo: alright guys lets...

*bomb explodes, they all die*

it doesnt matter if they can run away from a missle or not, _the bomb is already there_


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Well Shunpo does get them across towns and cities in a matter of seconds. Non shunpo characters won't make it, but those who have it could probably get away if the Nukes are far enough. Depends on when they notice the nuke is heading towards them.



do you even know what a nuke dose AFTER it hits?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> do you even know what a nuke dose AFTER it hits?



High levels of radiation to the surrounding area where it hits. But out of it's range?



Tenacious Lee said:


> I said it earlier, Earth gets prep, theres a Tzar already sitting in australia.
> 
> *bleachverse arrives*
> 
> ...



No one made any mention of the Tzar bomb already being in australia What kind of **** thread is this? 

Not even Megas could win this. Before he even presses the button the bombs already activated.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> No one made any mention of the Tzar bomb already being in australia What kind of **** thread is this?
> 
> Not even Megas could win this. Before he even presses the button the bombs already activated.



read the OP

*a week of prep*, we know they will start in Australia,* we get any weapons we want*

If were not fucking retards then there will be bombs sitting in australia before the match starts

try again


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> read the OP
> 
> *a week of prep*, we know they will start in Australia,* we get any weapons we want*
> 
> try again



Then why even ask the question of who wins? If someone's going to make a thread they should at least do it right.


----------



## Shagari (Apr 22, 2010)

Barragan ages everyone for the win! 

Anyways we have a crap load of nukes at our disposal and I think that should suffice even if most of them don't hit their targets (the Bleach characters).


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Then why even ask the question of who wins? If someone's going to make a thread they should at least do it right.



even witout prep obama jsut calls in some fighterj ets they reach australia in a matter of 1 minute and they drip bombs


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> even witout prep obama jsut calls in some fighterj ets they reach australia in a matter of 1 minute and they drip bombs



Now that I think about it... Forget it. Hachigen warps the Tzar bomb to the us and any other bomb that's flying towards australia. Apparently he can do that.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Now that I think about it... Forget it. Hachigen warps the Tzar bomb to the us and any other bomb that's flying towards australia. Apparently he can do that.



maximum teleportation range shown, like 30m


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

he dose it only  to realize it was kimjong II duds which where sent for the lulz


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Now that I think about it... Forget it. Hachigen warps the Tzar bomb to the us and any other bomb that's flying towards australia. Apparently he can do that.



Never warped anything near that big or that far before...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> he dose it only  to realize it was kimjong II duds which where sent for the lulz



Then he teleports everyone else some place else.

Also, no info was given as to Hachigen's range of teleportation. And if push comes to shove he either:

A: Uses that forbidden Kido spell that teleports an entire area to the place of their chosing or...

B: Teleports the bombs to the bottom of the sea. Lotsa sea around Australia there.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Never warped anything near that big or that far before...



Warped menos head.

Created a barrier roughly the size of a building.

Also he could just teleport the bombs to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Have fun stopping this Bleach: 
GG


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked to see himwarp EVERY SINGAL nuke EVER made


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Then he teleports everyone else some place else.
> 
> Also, *no info was given as to Hachigen's range of teleportation*. And if push comes to shove he either:
> 
> ...



exactly, so if you assume he can do more then its a no-limits fallacy

so he teleports it 30m away, then they all die anyways


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Have fun stopping this Bleach:
> GG



Teleport to the dephts of the see. They may get a radioactive Tsunami.. But they just fly into the air to avoid it.



Tenacious Lee said:


> exactly, so if you assume he can do more then its a no-limits fallacy
> 
> so he teleports it 30m away, then they all die anyways



Yeah, disregard the part about them being able to teleport away with forbidden Kido or just teleporting the bombs to the bottom of the ocean. Or is the ocean too far away too?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Then he teleports everyone else some place else.
> 
> Also, no info was given as to Hachigen's range of teleportation. And if push comes to shove he either:
> 
> ...



He's not going to teleport every single fucking bomb to the bottom of the sea, you're grasping at straws and playing on no-limits fallacys


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> I liked to see himwarp EVERY SINGAL nuke EVER made



Assuming every single nuke is all fired at once.

And he can teleport multiple objects away. Most he's shown is six at a time with no signs of weariness.



Emperor Joker said:


> He's not going to teleport every single fucking bomb to the bottom of the sea, you're grasping at straws and playing on no-limits fallacys



Once again, Assuming every single bomb is fired at once.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

america alone can fuck the planet 8 times over with nukes


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> america alone can fuck the planet 8 times over with nukes



And since when has the US fired more than six nukes at a time? Hell firing one nuke alone would cause a shitstorm.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> And since when has the US fired more than six nukes at a time? Hell firing one nuke alone would cause a shitstorm.



Bloodlust is on, meaning the world won't give a shit how many nukes are fired


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

America alone has enough nukes to destroy the world several times over

There is no chance of victory for bleach, even if they were to somehow destroy every nuke before it reached them, the radiation would would kill them all. Obama would be sitting comfortably in his nuke shelter sipping a cup of tea.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Why doesn't all the bleach characters use all of their speed and go into the stratosphere?


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> And since when has the US fired more than six nukes at a time? Hell firing one nuke alone would cause a shitstorm.



unless stated otherwise everyone is set as bloodlusted meaning we dont give a shit


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Bloodlust is on, meaning the world won't give a shit how many nukes are fired



Look who's grasping at straws now.

In war people are bloodlusted. Out of every war there's been, how many times has more than one nuke been fired? Or do you think people aren't bloodlusted during war? 

Also, way to *once again* disregard the forbidden Kido that transports them to any place they wish.

Oh and did I also mention said Kido slows down time?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Why doesn't all the bleach characters use all of their speed and go into the stratosphere?



They would suffocate if they tried to fly out of the range of the radiation


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Look who's grasping at straws now.
> 
> In war people are bloodlusted. Out of every war there's been, how many times has more than one nuke been fired? Or do you think people aren't bloodlusted during war?
> 
> Also, way to *once again* disregard the forbidden Kido that transports them to any place they wish.



Bloodlust in on by default in the OBD, unless stated otherwise. it's a rule.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> They would suffocate if they tried to fly out of the range of the radiation


This may seem like a stupid question, but do they need to breath ?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Teleport to the dephts of the see. They may get a radioactive Tsunami.. But they just fly into the air to avoid it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, disregard the part about them being able to teleport away with forbidden Kido or just teleporting the bombs to the bottom of the ocean. Or is the ocean too far away too?



I don't think you comprehend the ridiculous nature of this particular warhead. It's an ICBM, but at the same time it's also a MIRV type missle. This thing carries inside itself 10-12 re-entry vehicles, each armed with a warhead that's 300-kilotons. In case you don't know, that's 20 times the power of fatman and littleboy. This was created to provide maximum damage output when fired on a target because it can strike multiple targets simultaneously. The ICBM itself is traveling at around Mach 20. By the time the ICBM gets to Australia and splits, the time between the splitting and the detonation of the warheads, which use airburst detonation, is almost instantaneous. If every one of these ever invented were allowed, there would be 114 of them. The combined power of these are 342 MEGAtons of power. Imagine 114 Peacekeepers flying at Mach 20ish, then to suddenly split into 1140 different warheads, each one of these capable of wiping out all of bleach as it is, and then mercilessly striking down on Australia. OUCH.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Bloodlust in on by default in the OBD, unless stated otherwise. it's a rule.



Read my post sparky.

People are bloodlusted in war. Yet never has more than one nuke been fired, even when they were bloodlusted.

Try again.

Also you once again disregarded the forbidden kido. I see you're losing steam.



rawrawraw said:


> I don't think you comprehend the ridiculous nature of this particular warhead. It's an ICBM, but at the same time it's also a MIRV type missle. This thing carries inside itself 10-12 re-entry vehicles, each armed with a warhead that's 300-kilotons. In case you don't know, that's 20 times the power of fatman and littleboy. This was created to provide maximum damage output when fired on a target because it can strike multiple targets simultaneously. The ICBM itself is traveling at around Mach 20. By the time the ICBM gets to Australia and splits, the time between the splitting and the detonation of the warheads, which use airburst detonation, is almost instantaneous. If every one of these ever invented were allowed, there would be 114 of them. The combined power of these are 342 MEGAtons of power. Imagine 114 Peacekeepers flying at Mach 20ish, then to suddenly split into 1140 different warheads, each one of these capable of wiping out all of bleach as it is, and then mercilessly striking down on Australia. OUCH.



That'd be pretty wicked! Too bad there aren't 114 peacekeepers, the shinigami could slow down time and teleport to another country.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Read my post sparky.
> 
> People are bloodlusted in war. Yet never has more than one nuke been fired, even when they were bloodlusted.
> 
> ...



Bloodlusted here means they're going to fire the biggest, the baddest and the most destructive missile the world has and after that, they're going to launch as many as they possibly can. 

Show me a scan of the range of the kido.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> That'd be pretty wicked! Too bad there aren't 114 peacekeepers, the shinigami could slow down time and teleport to another country.



it is sad how you aren't able to comprehend the fact that the after-effects of a nuke are far more dangerous then the explosion.

Like I said earlier, even if bleach characters dodge every nuke on earth, the radiation would kill them.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Akabane

Looks like I was wrong. It's two kido's not one.

One slows down time. The other teleports them.

The slow down time Kido alone is enough to save their hides from the bombs.



Tenacious Lee said:


> it is sad how you aren't able to comprehend the fact that the after-effects of a nuke are far more dangerous then the explosion.
> 
> Like I said earlier, even if bleach characters dodge every nuke on earth, the radiation would kill them.



Technically speaking we'd die too, so there is no victor.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 22, 2010)

Game set and matched.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Akabane
> 
> Looks like I was wrong. It's two kido's not one.
> 
> ...



That didn't even show it's range as far as we know, it only teleported them out of the city.

Edit: At worst this ends in a MAD scenario, where only a few people holed up in Nuke shelters survive...giving us the win irregardless


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Technically speaking we'd die too, so there is no victor.



nuke shelters, we're prepared for a nuclear holocaust

Obama sips tea while Bleachverse dies from radiation poisoning


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That didn't even show it's range as far as we know, it only teleported them out of the city.



Teleported them nontheless. And with slowing down time what's stopping him from using it enough times to get them out of the country. He showed no signifficant signs of fatigue after using both at the same time once.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> [
> 
> 
> Technically speaking we'd die too, so there is no victor.



its Australia nobody gives a shit


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> its Australia nobody gives a shit



I was reffering to if they actually got away from australia. If the bombs kept flying we'd just end up killing ourselves since we'd aim for wherever they are.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Teleported them nontheless. And with slowing down time what's stopping him from using it enough times to get them out of the country. He showed no signifficant signs of fatigue after using both at the same time once.



We still have no idea how far they went though and we don't even know how many times he can even use them in tandem.

We can't just assume things, we actually need viable proof


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> it is sad how you aren't able to comprehend the fact that the after-effects of a nuke are far more dangerous then the explosion.
> 
> Like I said earlier, even if bleach characters dodge every nuke on earth, the radiation would kill them.


Right, you do know those have a ridiculously high failure rate?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I was reffering to if they actually got away from australia. If the bombs kept flying we'd just end up killing ourselves since we'd aim for wherever they are.



Then it's MAD Scenario, where both sides are reduced to nothing, except for a select few holed up in underground Nuke bunkers.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That didn't even show it's range as far as we know, it only teleported them out of the city.
> 
> Edit: At worst this ends in a MAD scenario, where only a few people holed up in Nuke shelters survive...giving us the win irregardless



Hollows and such can live underground to avoid radiation. GG.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Hollows and such can live underground to avoid radiation. GG.



Scans please because I don't remember that...and even if that's true it's not like they're going to immediantly think to go underground.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> We still have no idea how far they went though and we don't even know how many times he can even use them in tandem.
> 
> We can't just assume things, we actually need viable proof



I believe I played the "proof" game awhile back too, only to have it disregarded.



Emperor Joker said:


> Scans please because I don't remember that...and even if that's true it's not like they're going to immediantly think to go underground.



No... Really? Come on now. Look at any of the beginning of the hueco mundo arc chapters. Hollows are popping up from the ground like crazy. Hell, one is made *entirely* out of sand for Christ's sake.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I believe I played the "proof" game awhile back too, only to have it disregarded.
> 
> 
> 
> No... Really? Come on now. Look at any of the beginning of the hueco mundo arc chapters. Hollows are popping up from the ground like crazy. Hell, one is made *entirely* out of sand for Christ's sake.



That doesn't mean they bury under the ground to avoid radiation though, it just means it's a viable means of hunting prey.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That doesn't mean they bury under the ground to avoid radiation though, it just means it's a viable means of hunting prey.



... What? Oh come on now! You mean you think they're actually just going to sit there like retarded puppies and wait for radiation to kill them when they can easily burrow and travel underground?

What is this? I don't even...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Read my post sparky.
> 
> People are bloodlusted in war. Yet never has more than one nuke been fired, even when they were bloodlusted.
> 
> ...



ok first of all, there's no way they would know the nukes were coming until it was too late. secondly even if they did, it would be impossible for one person to react to and slow down thousands of warheads coming at them at different directions. and thirdly, 114 peacekeepers were made in total.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> ok first of all, there's no way they would know the nukes were coming until it was too late. secondly even if they did, it would be impossible for one person to react to and slow down thousands of warheads coming at them at different directions. and thirdly, 114 peacekeepers were made in total.



mach 500 extension speed reaction.

Sorry, just had to do it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> mach 500 extension speed reaction.
> 
> Sorry, just had to do it.



And Gin won't be able to react to all of them and all it would do is make some of them release thier payloads a little early, it wou;d still release it's radiation


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> And Gin won't be able to react to all of them and all it would do is make some of them release thier payloads a little early, it wou;d still release it's radiation



I meant Bleach characters have been able to react to mach 500 speed. Which means Tessai should be able to do his forbidden Kido spells before the nukes even hit.


And the hollows just burrow underground.. Others just stay in the sky out of the nuke's range. As long as they don't go into space they won't suffocate.. If they even need to breathe.

... Do spirits breathe?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 22, 2010)

the instant the bleachverse gets nuked they loose,unless Aizen PIS trolling expands to our own verse


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

please stop ignoring the fact that they all die due to radiation poisoning.

Bleach literally has a 0% chance at this

I hate having to repeat my points over and over


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> mach 500 extension speed reaction.
> 
> Sorry, just had to do it.





Gin's blade moving at Mach 500 =/= Gin or ANYONE in bleach can even REMOTELY react to Mach 500 speeds. Hell they would have trouble reacting to Mach 10.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I meant Bleach characters have been able to react to mach 500 speed. Which means Tessai should be able to do his forbidden Kido spells before the nukes even hit.
> 
> 
> And the hollows just burrow underground.. Others just stay in the sky out of the nuke's range. As long as they don't go into space they won't suffocate.. If they even need to breathe.
> ...



Ichigo aimdodged the sword...that doesn't mean everybody in bleach now has Mach 500+ reactions...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Gin's blade moving at Mach 500 =/= Gin or ANYONE in bleach can even REMOTELY react to Mach 500 speeds. Hell they would have trouble reacting to Mach 10.



Ichigo reacted to it pretty easily.  And there are characters with more notable reaction speeds than Ichigo.



Tenacious Lee said:


> please stop ignoring the fact that they all die due to radiation poisoning.
> 
> Bleach literally has a 0% chance at this
> 
> I hate having to repeat my points over and over



Disregard Hollows live underground. Some are even made of sand and fuse with the ground.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Ichigo reacted to it pretty easily.



either it isnt mach 500 (most likely, Kubo's been wrong plenty of times before, he said shunpo was lightspeed lol)

or it was aimdodged

now stop avoiding the question. How do they survive the radiation poisoning?


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 22, 2010)

Gin reveals that his hollow form allows his bankai to curve around the planet and move at the speed of light... he solos


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gin ichimarus bankai could be as damn lightspeed as the face palm i did when i read the sword was match 500  ,but if you detonate a nuke in the same city he is in,i am sure he is as good as dead


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Ichigo reacted to it pretty easily.  And there are characters with more notable reaction speeds than Ichigo.
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard Hollows live underground. Some are even made of sand and fuse with the ground.



Proof it wasn't aim dodged? Good luck trying.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Fine. I'll just go ahead and say this too since no one's getting the point.

Barragan breathes into the air and the nukes rust and wither away.

Nukes age.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Fine. I'll just go ahead and say this too since no one's getting the point.
> 
> Barragan breathes into the air and the nukes rust and wither away.
> 
> Nukes age.





if he got that close to a nuke it would've gone off already


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Fine. I'll just go ahead and say this too since no one's getting the point.
> 
> Barragan breathes into the air and the nukes rust and wither away.
> 
> Nukes age.



Nukes still releases it's payload of radiation, still killing them...sigh

Not to mention that by the time he breathes out respira the missile will have all ready hit him


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Fine. I'll just go ahead and say this too since no one's getting the point.
> 
> Barragan breathes into the air and the nukes rust and wither away.
> 
> Nukes age.



Barragan would have to be in front of the nuke to age it,like saying he would instantly know where it is,assuming there is only one and no ,they would fall and he would see the other bleachcharacters die and im not gonna argue in if he can or not die from a nuke explosion,hes gonna give up becuase hes gonna be too lonely afther the nuke barrage


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

lol arguing with kumo is like arguing with raigen.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Proof it wasn't aim dodged? Good luck trying.



Guess you concede to the fact that Hollows would survive. Now for the other..

Not sure if it can be proven.

Link removed

This scan makes it seem like Ichimaru attacks the floor and Ichigo sidesteps, but it could also just be the after effects from his first attack. Who knows.

Also assuming a character who moves fast at super sonic speed can't reach a nuke. Even though one of the shinigami has a kido that slows down time around them.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

Why does Gin matter? he dies of radiation either way


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Guess you concede to the fact that Hollows would survive. Now for the other..
> 
> Not sure if it can be proven.
> 
> ...



since when was supersonic around mach 20?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> since when was supersonic around mach 20?



Forget to read the slow down time part?


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

who does this?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Guess you concede to the fact that Hollows would survive. Now for the other..
> 
> Not sure if it can be proven.
> 
> ...



Obviously that's aim dodging. If you even bothered to read the next few pages you'd know Ichigo anticipated where his sword would be.

And what would hollows going underground do anything? They die too. What's the point you're trying to make here.

And again, I don't think you read what I posted so I'll CP it again to you until you understand.



> ok first of all, there's no way they would know the nukes were coming until it was too late. secondly even if they did, it would be impossible for one person to react to and slow down thousands of warheads coming at them at different directions. and thirdly, 114 peacekeepers were made in total.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> who does this?



... Oh for the love of god...

Go back a few posts. Provided a scan. Tessai has two kido that allow him to slow down time and teleport people in the area to wherever he wishes.



rawrawraw said:


> Obviously that's aim dodging. If you even bothered to read the next few pages you'd know Ichigo anticipated where his sword would be.
> 
> And what would hollows going underground do anything? They die too. What's the point you're trying to make here.
> 
> And again, I don't think you read what I posted so I'll CP it again to you until you understand.



Hollows going underground avoid radiation.. One hollow is fused to the earth. As long as there is earth, it stays alive. Hollows flying at a high enough altitude have enough time to get away before they get overly radiated. Hollows don't seem to need to breathe anyway. They're not even human.

Also one person also can't see anything moving at the speeds most things in bleach do. But they have and they're not ordinary people are they? Your point is useless.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> ... Oh for the love of god...
> 
> Go back a few posts. Provided a scan. Tessai has two kido that allow him to slow down time and teleport people in the area to wherever he wishes.



A scan where there's no indication of how far it can teleport nor how many time he can do it or keep it up for...meaning it's not viable


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

and tessai's going to do this before mach 20 ICBM'S hit them how?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok this slowing down time thing is ridiculous.
Scans of him being able to slow down Mach 20 nukes, to super-sonic speeds.
Scan of him being able to slow down time in such a huge location, such as Australia. I suppose they're all spread apart, and not clustered like people on a bus on boxing day.

And this is only happening if they know before hand that nukes are coming at them, which they don't so, you know, they die. a horrible death.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> A scan where there's no indication of how far it can teleport nor how many time he can do it or keep it up for...meaning it's not viable



Proof game again I see.
Well then there's no proof bleach and co couldn't total australia before a nuke is even fired. Hell do they even know at what time they arrive in australia? Or do they have mind reading. OP stated they know they attack in Australia. Not specified what time. All bleach characters attacking together pretty much rape the place and move on while Obama's getting ready to push the button.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Either this guys retarded, or he's not reading posts clearly. We have a week of prep.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Either this guys retarded, or he's not reading posts clearly. We have a week of prep.



We have a week of prep. Awesome. After exactly one week at 12AM in the morning we fire our nukes, only to find out they start their attack at 6PM for example.

Good going there chief. Also, nice flaming. Real mature of you


----------



## K (Apr 22, 2010)

We can't see, nor touch the Bleach characters.

They're souls.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you retarded or can you not use your brain to comprehend what a week of prep with the whole world working together can do. And you say we can't even monitor sporadic beings appearing in Australia? Hell we could do that right now with satellites easy.

I'll try to make this simple for you k?
North Korea by itself, and not even including their nukes, have enough missiles to wipe out 20 million people in South Korea in less than 2 minutes if they wanted. This is just North Korea mind you, they alone would fuck over the entire place Bleach is on.

You throw in countries like the UK, France, China, India and it's already overkill. And we're not even into the big 2 USA and Russia. Biological, radiological, chemical, nuclear weapons. On the day of the battle, these countries all have aircraft carriers and submarines stationed near Australia. Bleachverse arrives, they get alerted instantly, Bleachverse dies in 5 different ways.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Kay said:


> We can't see, nor touch the Bleach characters.
> 
> They're souls.



... I suddenly feel dumb for not having realised that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Kay said:


> We can't see, nor touch the Bleach characters.
> 
> They're souls.



Somebody apparently hasn't read the OBD rules have they...oh wait it's you again Kay, why am I not surprised


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Are you retarded or can you not use your brain to comprehend what a week of prep with the whole world working together can do. And you say we can't even monitor sporadic beings appearing in Australia? Hell we could do that right now with satellites easy.
> 
> I'll try to make this simple for you k?
> North Korea by itself, and not even including their nukes, have enough missiles to wipe out 20 million people in South Korea in less than 2 minutes if they wanted. This is just North Korea mind you, they alone would fuck over the entire place Bleach is on.
> ...



... You honestly need to lay off whatever you're on man.

So us, humans, who don't even know where most notorious terrorists in the world are and have spent YEARS searching for them, are going to know exactly when a bunch of spirits will randomly appear and wreck our shit up?

...

Yeah... I see debating with you won't get me far bro. 

Tell me.. exactly HOW do we come across the information of the TIME their attack? Because last I checked we have no spies or such in the spirit world.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

He feels the need to neglect reading things. It's as if he just skips to the replying part without actually reading what you typed.

Edit: I stand corrected .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> ... You honestly need to lay off whatever you're on man.
> 
> So us, humans, who don't even know where most notorious terrorists in the world are and have spent YEARS searching for them, are going to know exactly when a bunch of invisible spirits will appear and wreck our shit up?
> 
> ...



how about reading the rules, Bleach characters are visible and tangible as per them.

and apparently you don't even bother to read other people's post...are we just going blubblubblub to you

Also if you had read the OP, it states that we are AWARE of where they are.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

Kay said:


> We can't see, nor touch the Bleach characters.
> 
> They're souls.



telephone pole


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

no it was a magical telephone poll made out of faerie dust and rainbows that were specifically designed to hit that particular hollow


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> how about reading the rules, Bleach characters are visible and tangible as per them.
> 
> and apparently you don't even bother to read other people's post...are we just going blubblubblub to you



Tell me, oh wise one. HOW did we get the info of the time of their attack. Because I doubt they'd be stupid enough to tell us "WE ATTACK AT 3 PM AFTER TEA!" unless the op states it. We have a week of prep time. No specific time was given. They could total australia before we even know they're there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Tell me, oh wise one. HOW did we get the info of the time of their attack. Because I doubt they'd be stupid enough to tell us "WE ATTACK AT 3 PM AFTER TEA!" unless the op states it. We have a week of prep time. No specific time was given. They could total australia before we even know they're there.



Read the Opening post...because it actually does say that


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the telephone poll was made of of spiritons


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> how about reading the rules, Bleach characters are visible and tangible as per them.
> 
> and apparently you don't even bother to read other people's post...are we just going blubblubblub to you
> 
> Also if you had read the OP, it states that we are AWARE of where they are.





Alita54 said:


> God and Satan are excluded from our universe. When I say our universe I mean everyone from real life. This includes people whom have died such as Adolf Hitler, William Wallace, Shaka Zulu, Atila the Hun, all of the samurais, all of the spartans, etc. *We have a week of prep time before bleachverse attacks. We know bleachverse will start their attack in Australia then fly to to other countries and continents and attack until everyone is wiped out.*
> 
> This includes all of the animals in our universe as well. Tigers, bears, sharks, elephants, etc. This also includes you and me and everyone else posting on this thread or viewing it.
> 
> ...



Where is this time written? Do you see a time? I don't see a time.

A week of prep.

Good.

What time? Eh?

Say you have a test in a week. You have a week of prep. You go to school at 10 only to find out the test was at 8. 

If you still can't see how much your statement fails then there really is no hope...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

i suppose we're not gonna do anything in the time we're given prep and just sit on our ass and wait right? cause we totally aren't gonna have satellites monitoring Australia and putting sensors and stuff everywhere right?

and for the lulz. we could just rig the whole place with claymores and poison gas and C4 and other lulzy shit.

i mean come on, we're an entire global mind, with a week of prep. think of the shit we could do. hell i probably can't even imagine some of the things we could pull with out collective minds put together. we might even have 10 metre robots, with nano-technology capabilities shooting big ass lasers in a week


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Where is this time written? Do you see a time? I don't see a time.
> 
> A week of prep.
> 
> ...



The attack starts after our prep time is complete, meaning any time that day, once they attack we launch the nukes and blow Australia off the face of the earth.

Besides are you assuming we're going to be doing jack shit during taht week? No we'd be moving our satellites and other means of spying over Australia to keep a constant eye on them, so that we know exactly when they start to move.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> i suppose we're not gonna do anything in the time we're given prep and just sit on our ass and wait right? cause we totally aren't gonna have satellites monitoring Australia and putting sensors and stuff everywhere right?
> 
> and for the lulz. we could just rig the whole place with claymores and poison gas and C4 and other lulzy shit.
> 
> i mean come on, we're an entire global mind, with a week of prep. think of the shit we could do. hell i probably can't even imagine some of the things we could pull with out collective minds put together. we might even have 10 metre robots, with nano-technology capabilities shooting big ass lasers in a week



Blow up all the C4

Realise the fuckers can *fly*.

You were better off with your nuke theory.



Emperor Joker said:


> The attack starts after our prep time is complete, meaning any time that day, once they attack we launch the nukes and blow Australia off the face of the earth.
> 
> Besides are you assuming we're going to be doing jack shit during taht week? No we'd be moving our satellites and other means of spying over Australia to keep a constant eye on them, so that we know exactly when they start to move.



I think you should ask the original poster if that's what he meant by a week of prep time. If that is the case then I'll concede. But op did not say "After *exactly* one week the attack starts." It said "We have one week of prep time before they attack."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I think you should ask the original poster if that's what he meant by a week of prep time. If that is the case then I'll concede. But op did not say "After *exactly* one week the attack starts." It said "We have one week of prep time before they attack."



even if they didn't attack immediantly we'd still know exactly when they did it, due to the satellites keeping on tabs on them...so Alita confirming anything won't matter much


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> even if they didn't attack immediantly we'd still know exactly when they did it, due to the satellites keeping on tabs on them...so Alita confirming anything won't matter much



You also do realise how huge the bleach roster is along with it's mountain of unnamed hollows with building busting ceros.

Yamamoto alone is capable of totaling a city. They could get rid of 50% of australia as soon as they get there. Unless they're all in the same city, which op also didn't state.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Blow up all the C4
> 
> Realise the fuckers can *fly*.
> 
> ...



i did say for the lulz didn't I? I mean i swear i did. for the lulz meaning not their main strategy and just something they can do in that week they are given of prep-time because you know. a lot can happen in a week. you eat 21 meals, take 7-14 shits, have some sex, do some calculus, read up on a book, fap to porno...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You also do realise how huge the bleach roster is along with it's mountain of unnamed hollows with building busting ceros.
> 
> Yamamoto alone is capable of totaling a city. They could get rid of 50% of australia as soon as they get there. Unless they're all in the same city, which op also didn't state.



The whole point of prep is because the enemy doesn't attack til it's done...and besides Australia's going to be a shattered nuclear wasteland where only giant twenty foot cokroaches and Super intelligent crocodiles live after this fight


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> i did say for the lulz didn't I? I mean i swear i did. for the lulz meaning not their main strategy and just something they can do in that week they are given of prep-time because you know. a lot can happen in a week. you eat 21 meals, take 7-14 shits, have some sex, do some calculus, read up on a book, fap to porno...



Mmhmm.. Okay. So we manage to build Megas XLR or another lulzy robot in a week and then we win. If not we get raped. How's that sound?


----------



## Kurou (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Mmhmm.. Okay. So we manage to build Megas XLR or another lulzy robot in a week and then we win. If not we get raped. How's that sound?



stupid as hell, along with a lot of the arguments you have posted.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The whole point of prep is because the enemy doesn't attack til it's done...and besides Australia's going to be a shattered nuclear wasteland where only giant twenty foot cokroaches and Super intelligent crocodiles live after this fight



Assuming bleach verse doesn't total it first. 

And just a thought (Mind you I'm not saying this will happen), wouldn't they know about us just the same as we'd have one week of prep time? I mean, according to that Mayuri vs Oro thread, Mayuri can do *anything* given even only a few hours of prep. So hours before they come along he reads every file of every weapon used in history and builds weapons to counter every one of them. Don't blame me, blame the Mayuri wank that went on in that thread.



KurouKetsu said:


> stupid as hell, along with a lot of the arguments you have posted.



I did say it was for the lulz  not being serious there.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel that I'm getting dumber the longer I participate in this thread.

bleach-verse dies to radiation poisoning

unless someone can give me a valid reason of how they can avoid this(KumogakureRaikage has been intentionally avoiding this question), then Earth wins easily


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Mmhmm.. Okay. So we manage to build Megas XLR or another lulzy robot in a week and then we win. If not we get raped. How's that sound?



Yes, the world would totally devote thier entire prep time to something that has no chance of working (Okay maybe Japan would do it...but that's only because they can't have a military of thier own)...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Assuming bleach verse doesn't total it first.
> 
> And just a thought (Mind you I'm not saying this will happen), wouldn't they know about us just the same as we'd have one week of prep time? I mean, according to that Mayuri vs Oro thread, Mayuri can do *anything* given even only a few hours of prep. So hours before they come along he reads every file of every weapon used in history and builds weapons to counter every one of them. Don't blame me, blame the Mayuri wank that went on in that thread.
> 
> ...



The OP doesn't state that. it only gave us prep, so unless Alita comes out and states otherwise...no.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> I feel that I'm getting dumber the longer I participate in this thread.
> 
> bleach-verse dies to radiation poisoning
> 
> unless someone can give me a valid reason of how they can avoid this(KumogakureRaikage has been intentionally avoiding this question), then Earth wins easily



Hollows live below the earth. Avoid radiation down there like cockroaches can. Proof hiding in the depths of the earth won't save them please. 



Emperor Joker said:


> The OP doesn't state that. it only gave us prep, so unless Alita comes out and states otherwise...no.



Alright. We can disregard the Mayuri factor then.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You also do realise how huge the bleach roster is along with it's mountain of unnamed hollows with building busting ceros.
> 
> Yamamoto alone is capable of totaling a city. They could get rid of 50% of australia as soon as they get there. Unless they're all in the same city, which op also didn't state.





I can't believe you're even human. What would be the first thing you do when a force is going to land in Australia to destroy it? Evacuate the fucking place. Use your common sense. I mean if 300,000 people could be rescued in 9 days at Dunkirk with just boats and shit, I'm sure a vast majority of the Australian population would be gone, if not all, by the end of the week. Bleach will have fun killing buildings won't they.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> I can't believe you're even human. What would be the first thing you do when a force is going to land in Australia to destroy it? Evacuate the fucking place. Use your common sense. I mean if 300,000 people could be rescued in 9 days at Dunkirk with just boats and shit, I'm sure a vast majority of the Australian population would be gone, if not all, by the end of the week. Bleach will have fun killing buildings won't they.



So basically nothing is there for them to kill. Which means as soon as they get there and notice there's *no one fucking there* they move on to the next country while we bomb an empty country.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> So basically nothing is there for them to kill. Which means as soon as they get there and notice there's *no one fucking there* they move on to the next country while we bomb an empty country.



and they'll know the entire country is empty how? by the time they realize the entire country's deserted they'll be dead and Australia be a wasteland


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Hollows live below the earth. Avoid radiation down there like cockroaches can. Proof hiding in the depths of the earth won't save them please.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We can disregard the Mayuri factor then.



so upon arriving at earth, the first thing they do is dig beneath the surface?

BS

maybe a couple, fodder ones might live, but they would die from small explosives. hardly a threat

I can't believe your only arguement is relying on fodder hollow


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> and they'll know the entire country is empty how?



You mean the fact that there's no one on the street, in buildings or the complete dead silence won't give it away?

That statement failed... Horribly.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> so upon arriving at earth, the first thing they do is dig beneath the surface?
> 
> BS
> 
> maybe a couple, fodder ones might live, but they would die from small explosives.



Oh? I thought only a select few of us would be alive in bunkers after we empty *our whole nuke* stock. Because I could have sworn that's what I read those pages before. How do we bomb them if we have nothing to bomb them with?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 22, 2010)

The title is misleading.

If your gonna include the universe we currently are in, then we get planet busting asteroids.

Bai bai bleach


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Hollows live below the earth. Avoid radiation down there like cockroaches can. Proof hiding in the depths of the earth won't save them please.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. We can disregard the Mayuri factor then.



Show me what's the deepest a hollow can hide under the earth. 342 megatons would level all of Australia and that's not even one one-hundredth of the nukes that are in the earth's arsenal. and you're not even calculating missles, bombs, other artillery.

Oh and have fun with this: bbcnewsents

this is what 25 megatons does:
bbcnewsents


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Show me what's the deepest a hollow can hide under the earth. 342 megatons would level all of Australia and that's not even one one-hundredth of the nukes that are in the earth's arsenal. and you're not even calculating missles, bombs, other artillery.
> 
> Oh and have fun with this: bbcnewsents
> 
> ...



Posted the same link twice man.

Also, never been shown how deep they go. Just that they live underground. Though it can't be proven the nukes blast would reach them regardless.

And like i said, one of them fuses with the ground and avoids all types of damage. Only way to kill it is to freeze it. That sand monster thing Rukia killed when they arrived in hueco mundo.

Do we have a giant ice cannon?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Oh? I thought only a select few of us would be alive in bunkers after we empty *our whole nuke* stock. Because I could have sworn that's what I read those pages before. How do we bomb them if we have nothing to bomb them with?



Our whole nuke stock?

where could they possibly dig to avoid that?

a small portion would blow australia into the stratosphere


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> You mean the fact that there's no one on the street, in buildings or the complete dead silence won't give it away?
> 
> That statement failed... Horribly.



Yeah it'll go something like this:

Ichigo: hey where is every-

*vaporized*

I know you didn't read the OP, so I'll remind you that Bleach is in character.

So unless they're like a collective hive mind, and when one person thinks, everybody else gets the same thought instantaneously and they move, do things, and react the same as everybody else (basically like robots), then they aren't doing jack shit before being vaporized.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Oh? I thought only a select few of us would be alive in bunkers after we empty *our whole nuke* stock. Because I could have sworn that's what I read those pages before. How do we bomb them if we have nothing to bomb them with?



Our whole nuke stock would smite the entire planet...several times over


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Posted the same link twice man.
> 
> Also, never been shown how deep they go. Just that they live underground. Though it can't be proven the nukes blast would reach them regardless.
> 
> ...



whatever just go down to the R-36 ICBM one, and click the words that say "Click here to see what a 25 megaton blast radius would looks like over NYC. "


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Our whole nuke stock would smite the entire planet...several times over



Well then there you go. Double kill. But hey, you guys said we were emptying our whole nuke stock, not me.

Also, about the 'collective mind thing'... They can communicate through telepathy you know. And if you ask me for a scan I'll just assume you've never actually read bleach before since it's been done on 280218 occasions. Of course when they're spread across a freaking country they're going to keep in touch and give info to each other. They all notice no one's there. They all leave before we even press the button.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> whatever just go down to the R-36 ICBM one, and click the words that say "Click here to see what a 25 megaton blast radius would looks like over NYC. "



Jesus fuckin christ.. That's pretty intense..

Too bad it can't kill the sand fusing hollows fml.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Well then there you go. Double kill. But hey, you guys said we were emptying our whole nuke stock, not me.
> 
> Also, about the 'collective mind thing'... They can communicate through telepathy you know. And if you ask me for a scan I'll just assume you've never actually read bleach before since it's been done on 280218 occasions. Of course when they're spread across a freaking country they're going to keep in touch and give info to each other. They all notice no one's there. They all leave before we even press the button.



Are we reading the same Bleach here? Or what?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Jesus fuckin christ.. That's pretty intense..
> 
> Too bad it can't kill the sand fusing hollows fml.



Sand hollow gets glassed by the explosion.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

So a sand-fusing hollow is gonna solo our world? What's a sand-fusing hollow going to do EVEN if it survives, which it won't. Because a sand-fusing hollow is going to survive over a teraton of energy right?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> So a sand-fusing hollow is gonna solo our world? What's a sand-fusing hollow going to do EVEN if it survives, which it won't. Because a sand-fusing hollow is going to survive over a teraton of energy right?



Sand fusing hollow fuses with the earth. WHatever is left of the earth they just re-emerge from it.

And sand fusing hollows are Adjuchas with Arrancar level ceros. Just saying. So we empty our nuke stock and kill ourselves, then the sand hollows start a new population. GG.

And as I said, they are immune to damage. They're freaking sand for god's sake.



rawrawraw said:


> Are we reading the same Bleach here? Or what?



... Yeah... Not a bleach reader.

Fourth division vice captain links her thoughts to everyone in Soul society after finding out Aizen betrayed them. Or did you forget that? Or do you just not read the manga?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

Can we all just agree that Earth easily wins and KumogakureRaikage is just a troll?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Sand fusing hollow fuses with the earth. WHatever is left of the earth they just re-emerge from it.
> 
> And sand fusing hollows are Adjuchas with Arrancar level ceros. Just saying. So we empty our nuke stock and kill ourselves, then the sand hollows start a new population. GG.
> 
> ...



Wait, lemme take a minute to do some hand signals and shout some verbal nonsense out before the guy with the gun shoots you in the face. Yeah


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Can we all just agree that Earth easily wins and KumogakureRaikage is just a troll?



Flamebaiting I see. Well fine, I'll play along. Earth wins even though no sufficient proof has been given.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Wait, lemme take a minute to do some hand signals and shout some verbal nonsense out before the guy with the gun shoots you in the face. Yeah



Because a nuke is gonna travel from russia to australia in 0.1 seconds.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Can we all just agree that Earth easily wins and KumogakureRaikage is just a troll?



Yeah he's no fun at all. He doesn't even know what he's talking about when it comes to Bleach, but the sad part is he doesn't even know much about the world either. :/

And yet again, he fails to read my previous posts. he's just no fun.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 22, 2010)

Sand fusing hollows are immune to damage because they're sand?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Sand fusing hollows are immune to damage because they're sand?



It was stated that the only way to kill them was to freeze them. They've been slashed, blown up and shot at with burning lasers and they were fine.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Goku vs Sandfusing Hollow on an indestructible earth. GOGOGOG


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Goku vs Sandfusing Hollow on an indestructible earth. GOGOGOG



No such thing as an indestructible earth. Not in the DBZ universe anyway. Not a very lulzy post


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 22, 2010)

Slashed at does nothing with a sand body sure.

Blown up, ok sure they do nothing.

Lasers, sure, since they go through them.

But surviving a megaton-teraton nuke?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Slashed at does nothing with a sand body sure.
> 
> Blown up, ok sure they do nothing.
> 
> ...



Lasers produce heat and should have glassed them over, yet it didn't. What would make the nuke any different?

Unless the entire earth was reduced to nothing but ocean by the nuclear bombardment, then they'd just reform.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> No such thing as an indestructible earth. Not in the DBZ universe anyway. Not a very lulzy post



Is this not the OBD? Is there some rule somewhere that prohibits me from making the location an indestructible earth? Are we not pitting fictional characters against each other in hypothetical situations. Do you have a brain .

I ask thee.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Lasers produce heat and should have glassed them over, yet it didn't. What would make the nuke any different?
> 
> Unless the entire earth was reduced to nothing but ocean by the nuclear bombardment, then they'd just reform.



let it be known that KumogakureRaikage thinks that Megaton nukes can't take out fodder sand hollows


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Is this not the OBD? Is there some rule somewhere that prohibits me from making the location an indestructible earth? Are we not pitting fictional characters against each other in hypothetical situations. Do you have a brain .
> 
> I ask thee.



Very well then. 

Next time a Runner vs cockroach thread will be made and the earth will be immune to everything so if the cockroach burrows beneath the earth it can't be killed.

See how retarded that is?



Tenacious Lee said:


> let it be known that KumogakureRaikage thinks that Megaton nukes can't take out fodder sand hollows



Let it be known Tenacious Lee can not read.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

somebody put this in the wiki. it could produce some lulz.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Very well then.
> 
> Next time a Runner vs cockroach thread will be made and the earth will be immune to everything so if the cockroach burrows beneath the earth it can't be killed.
> 
> ...





I was making a point. You're just being retarded.
 is still


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> I was making a point. You're just being retarded.
> is still



Alright. I assume the planet is indestructable in this scenario too so we could just fire off all our nuked and hide in our basements and we'll be just fine.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Let it be known Tenacious Lee can not read.



you said a nuclear bombardment would be useless against fodder sand hollows unless it reduced the earth to nothing but ocean

surely _even you _must realize how stupid that sounds


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> you said a nuclear bombardment would be useless against fodder sand hollows unless it covered the world in oceans
> 
> surely _even you _must realize how stupid that sounds



And surely _you_ must realise that it has been stated that burning, force damage, no matter how large or anything of that nature can kill them. They dissipate and reform. The only way shown to have killed one of these is by freezing them.

Provide me a scan where anything other than freezing has killed this semi indestructible hollow.

I suppose you're going to say Buu would die from this too even though he survived the planet itself exploding.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> And surely _you_ must realise that it has been stated that burning, force damage, no matter how large or anything of that nature can kill them. They dissipate and reform. The only way shown to have killed one of these is by freezing them.
> 
> Provide me a scan where anything other than freezing has killed this semi indestructible hollow.
> 
> I suppose you're going to say Buu would die from this too even though he survived the planet itself exploding.



Desperate times call for desperate measures.





You're seriously comparing a slash, a burn, and a lazer beam to a planet exploding attack? oh my.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> And surely _you_ must realise that it has been stated that burning, force damage, no matter how large or anything of that nature can kill them. They dissipate and reform. The only way shown to have killed one of these is by freezing them.


So since a Gigaslave is not a freezing attack, they could survive that amirite


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're comparing something made entirely out of sand to something that actually has a physical body?

Crocodile would like to have a word with you.

Must have missed the memo that said you can *kill sand* (lol) with an explosion. Or did you learn that in school?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> And surely _you_ must realise that it has been stated that burning, force damage, no matter how large or anything of that nature can kill them. They dissipate and reform. The only way shown to have killed one of these is by freezing them.
> 
> Provide me a scan where anything other than freezing has killed this semi indestructible hollow.
> 
> I suppose you're going to say Buu would die from this too even though he survived the planet itself exploding.



  

Surely you can't be serious

You should look up the definition of a fallacy


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

Right these Sand hollows are logia's now right? Cool story bro. You should get into writing fanfic. And Croc would not survive a 20 kiloton nuke, ever mind a teraton's worth of energy.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Right these Sand hollows are logia's now right? Cool story bro. You should get into writing fanfic. And Croc would not survive a 20 kiloton nuke, ever mind a teraton's worth of energy.



.. So nukes can now kill people that turn their bodies into elements of the world and avoid damage?

Yeah. I think I'm done here. And they say I trolled.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> .. So nukes can now kill people that turn their bodies into elements of the world and avoid damage?
> 
> Yeah. I think I'm done here. And they say I trolled.



  

By your logic Logias could tank galaxy busters


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> By your logic Logias could tank galaxy busters



Logias do not live in space so of course not. Nukes on the other hand are not galaxy busters. Unless you consider a nuke to have the same power as a Kamehameha.. or being as powerful as A.m.a.z.o.

Someone say a nuke beats Amazo and then the level of retardedness will sky rocket.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 22, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> *Logias do not live in space *so of course not. Nukes on the other hand are not galaxy busters. Unless you consider a nuke to have the same power as a Kamehameha.. or being as powerful as A.m.a.z.o.
> 
> Someone say a nuke beats Amazo and then the level of retardedness will sky rocket.



Enel can live in space

so he can tank galaxy busters?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Enel can live in space
> 
> so he can tank galaxy busters?



... What on earth are you smoking?

Where has it EVER been stated Enel lives in space?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> ... What on earth are you smoking?
> 
> Where has it EVER been stated Enel lives in space?



lol man you need to catch up on your one piece

he lives on the moon. There have been tons of coverstories about it

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 23, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> lol man you need to catch up on your one piece
> 
> he lives on the moon. There have been tons of coverstories about it, here is one
> 
> Link removed



... So you take one of Oda's front pages that have no significance to the story whatsoever as fact?

Link removed

I guess this is canon too, even though Karue lives on a desert island.

Link removed

How about this one? Thought she was stranded on an island in the sky.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> ... So you take one of Oda's front pages that have no significance to the story whatsoever as fact?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Some are canon, like a collection of the coverpages showing where each of the Strawhats were sent by Kuma and what they were doing there, while others are just there to fill space or because Oda felt like drawing them. It's easy to tell the difference.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Some are canon, like a collection of the coverpages showing where each of the Strawhats were sent by Kuma and what they were doing there, while others are just there to fill space or because Oda felt like drawing them. It's easy to tell the difference.



I still find it hard to believe a man is able to breathe in the vacuum of space, even if it's a One Piece character. But if you guys say so.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> galaxy busters





> Kamehameha





> ... So you take one of Oda's front pages that have no significance to the story whatsoever as fact?



You better be trolling



> I still find it hard to believe a man is able to breathe in the vacuum of space, even if it's a One Piece character. But if you guys say so.



I find it hard to believe sand is going to survive a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 23, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> You better be trolling
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe sand is going to survive a nuclear explosion.



I had no idea sand was a living being


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I had no idea sand was a living being



please, just let the thread die.

the sand gets vaporized, let it go


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 23, 2010)

so beyond kumagakureraikages lies non sense and general ignorence

is there anything..that the bleach universe can do that prevents nuking and MOABing the fuck out of them the moment they start wrecking shit


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 23, 2010)

bleachverse fails and dies

Kumo gets thrown in with bleachverse and dies for the lulz.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 23, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> God and Satan are excluded from our universe. When I say our universe I mean everyone from real life. This includes people whom have died such as Adolf Hitler, William Wallace, Shaka Zulu, Atila the Hun, all of the samurais, all of the spartans, etc. We have a week of prep time before bleachverse attacks. We know bleachverse will start their attack in Australia then fly to to other countries and continents and attack until everyone is wiped out.
> 
> This includes all of the animals in our universe as well. Tigers, bears, sharks, elephants, etc. This also includes you and me and everyone else posting on this thread or viewing it.
> 
> ...



remove the bolded and Bleach-verse can potentially win. 

How exactly would removing the bolded make any difference against the vast amount of Nuclear weapons and things our world has, well, it's simple. Basically, if CIS is completly removed and we're allowed to plan Bleach's moves, the Espada can start by immediately opening a Garganta, having  the strongets people retreat into it., and closing it.

Gargantua=everyone would be in another dimension safe from our worlds attacks, and can return to our world when they feel like it where they want. If that were to happen, Bleach would destroys us due to 1) being invisible to us as we're just normal humans 2) being able to soul suck us and soul crush us, literally and 3) sending menos grand at leisure from the other dimension they're staying in until we make a waste land out of our planet.

The above being said, if our world utilize it's preptime correctly, the above could still probably be prevented if we're able to push our detenators before the Bleach cast can open a garganta, jump threw, and close it. Due to the speed disparity and the lack of clarification in the set-up however, I am not sure as to the outcome in such a case Namely, assuming we don't actually know when the Bleach-verse arrives over Australia and only know they will be over it, we'd  need to monitor the area to try and figure when they actuall appear to know when to denoate. The point being, as we wouldn't be able to see them, it would complicate us getting our timing down perfectly to ensure they're killed within the first 2 seconds of their arrival and don't get time to retreat into a gargantua.


----------



## The Eternal Pheonix (Apr 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so beyond kumagakureraikages lies non sense and general ignorence
> 
> is there anything..that the bleach universe can do that prevents nuking and MOABing the fuck out of them the moment they start wrecking shit



Nope. They definitaley can't stop this either if the Military decided to improvise this as a weapon of mass destruction


----------



## hammer (Apr 23, 2010)

sand fodder hollow vs The one above all else


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesus christ this thread is still here...



KumogakureRaikage said:


> I had no idea sand was a living being



The sand Hollow gets glassed or vaporized by the inital explosian and hence what have anything to regenerate from.


----------



## hammer (Apr 23, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I had no idea sand was a living being



if it wasn't living it wouldn't be a hollow


----------



## ragnara (Apr 23, 2010)

We plant all our nukes in Australia with timers so they all go off at once when they appear. Even if some survive they won't be a serious threat anymore.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 23, 2010)

[Sets volumes on fire] Pwned


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

how's the earth supposed to win? deploy against arrancar and shinigami? that's a silly thought. yammy alone could soul suck everything within miles, and any shinigami could spirit crush humans instantaneously. 

if it's a sit back and nuke type of strategy...humans are more likely to wipe themselves out than hollows and shinigami. aizen and co wouldn't go out into the fray, if they're IC. 

there isn't any feasible way that a superpowered world is going to lose to a normal one like ours.


----------



## sCam (Apr 23, 2010)

Bleach universe, We are not even close to shinigami xD


----------



## Watchman (Apr 23, 2010)

ezxx said:


> how's the earth supposed to win? deploy against arrancar and shinigami? that's a silly thought. yammy alone could soul suck everything within miles, and any shinigami could spirit crush humans instantaneously.
> 
> if it's a sit back and nuke type of strategy...humans are more likely to wipe themselves out than hollows and shinigami. aizen and co wouldn't go out into the fray, if they're IC.
> 
> there isn't any feasible way that a superpowered world is going to lose to a normal one like ours.



We have a week to prepare, and we know that the Bleachverse will arrive in Australia. We can easily put nukes across the country to detonate the second we note their arrival. If they Garganta, they lose anyway for leaving the battlefield.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> We have a week to prepare, and we know that the Bleachverse will arrive in Australia. We can easily put nukes across the country to detonate the second we note their arrival. If they Garganta, they lose anyway for leaving the battlefield.



how many nukes are they setting off? what of nuclear winter? are bleach characters arriving all at once, at the same time? are they appearing thousands of feet in the air, or on the ground? are some staying back to observe? what is their purpose, if they're fighting in character?

so far this just sounds like send bleach characters into a room where they'll get nuked rather than an actual fight.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 23, 2010)

ezxx said:


> how many nukes are they setting off? what of nuclear winter? are bleach characters arriving all at once, at the same time? are they appearing thousands of feet in the air, or on the ground? are some staying back to observe? what is their purpose, if they're fighting in character?



thousands of feet in the air isn't saving them from nukes, bloodlust means we don't give a shit about nuclear winter, and the ones that stay back in the cut are the ones who are definitely going to die, not to mention no one in bleach is fast enough to outrun an ICBM. the amount we set off really doesn't matter since no one in bleach can survive a nuclear explosion or the radiation it gives off.



> so far this just sounds like send bleach characters into a room where they'll get nuked rather than an actual fight.



that is basically how the op made it.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 23, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Say that to Chad swinging a Telephone pole at a Hollow.



Hit/Hurt doesn't necessary equal the same

But well a nuke should be far enough above a telepole to be considered more than enough



Anyway we got a week of prep?

We got Kubo Tite, 5 min prep to him is more than enough to make us able to deal with it

after all his word is law in bleach  


But seriously if there invisibility is on even if we know the day and country they'd appear at we'd be done for



seriously a few well placed soul candies would be able to solo our world

then again it's us not they that get prep


----------



## Akatora (Apr 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> We have a week to prepare, and we know that the Bleachverse will arrive in Australia. We can easily put nukes across the country to detonate the second we note their arrival.* If they Garganta, they lose anyway for leaving the battlefield*.





True in the fair way that is

but seriously even 1 Shinigami avoiding the nukes spell doom on earth if the Gaganta thing is allowed, he just have to keep going back and forward through it untill that train thing shows up and with a bid of luck he'd suddenly be a few days back in time...

then Bleachverse would also have 3+days of prep and even known our plan of blowing up australia due to expecting them there

Time travel is broken


----------



## K (Apr 23, 2010)

Is reiatsu even on the same level of any of Earth's energy variants?


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 23, 2010)

Huh?**


----------



## Amari (Apr 5, 2011)

Nuke.

Nuff said.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't see them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2011)

Why was this even necro'd


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 5, 2011)

This kind of threads give sence to my life, thank you little n00b.

And of course we ask russia for their 12,000 nukes and destroy them instantly.


----------



## Amari (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait, this thread was last year?

Whoa, I thought this thread was from this year.

Damn, I seriously do need some glasses.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Watchman said:


> We evacuate and nuke Australia to kill off the Bleachverse, and then go "fuck, the earth is so overpopulated now we're screwed anyway. "



Nuking a whole continent will cause a nuclear winter and we'll all die anyway.

Besides that, the earth won't be that overpopulated, as a lot of studies have shown that there is more people alive now than has ever lived, due to the world population explosion, so the population will less than double.
What is more worrying is the massive civil and world wars caused by bringing back Attila the Hun, Oliver Cromwell, and Hitler.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 7, 2011)

We have Tite Kubo.


He trolls them like no one man can.......................Or he troll us and gives them Multiversal level powers


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 7, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Nuke.
> 
> Nuff said.



buddy this was one hell of a necro and no offense but ya didn't exactly drop us a mind blowing...mass poster opinion changing revelation here we kinda already knew that

also..Deer hunter still posts? and jetwateluffy how the fuck will any of those guys do anything? Hitler would immediately be taken down or thrown in jail the rest are too old school..to do more then be interviewed on TV for some PBS documentary about first hand testimony from now jesus'd historical figures


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 8, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Hitler would immediately be taken down or thrown in jail the rest are too old school..to do more then be interviewed on TV for some PBS documentary about first hand testimony from now jesus'd historical figures



Remember, all of Hitler's supporters would be resurrected, too. Also, why does them being old school mean that they aren't deadly? Especially with military masterminds like Napoleon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 8, 2011)

I still say nukes aren't a viable option against this type of thing.
All the bleach characters could spread out to different cities and shit


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 9, 2011)

We win. tanks, missiles , nuke, guns , grenades , Fighter aircraft and other thing can take bleach out easy. bleach hollow can get hurt by normal people.   ichigo without him turning into a soul reaper hurt a hollow. chad before getting his power also did that with his fist and a telephone pole. so they are not intangible and they have never went intangible or shown intangible in any bleach episode or in bleach manga


----------



## Orxon (Apr 9, 2011)

lancebob said:


> We win. *tanks, missiles , nuke, guns , grenades , Fighter aircraft and other thing *can take bleach out easy. bleach hollow can get hurt by normal people.   ichigo without him turning into a soul reaper hurt a hollow. chad before getting his power also did that with his fist and a telephone pole. so they are not intangible and they have never went intangible or shown intangible in any bleach episode or in bleach manga



The Bleach verse has all of these things too.


----------



## Amari (Apr 9, 2011)

Orxon said:


> The Bleach verse has all of these things too.


Scans. Now.


----------



## kyrax12 (Apr 9, 2011)

lancebob said:


> We win. tanks, missiles , nuke, guns , grenades , Fighter aircraft and other thing can take bleach out easy. bleach hollow can get hurt by normal people.   ichigo without him turning into a soul reaper hurt a hollow. chad before getting his power also did that with his fist and a telephone pole. so they are not intangible and they have never went intangible or shown intangible in any bleach episode or in bleach manga



The only thing in the arsenal that can take down the Bleachverse are nukes.


How the hell can tanks, missiles, guns, grenades or fighter aircraft hurt the higher ups in Bleach.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 9, 2011)

Nuking Australia is too dangerous. Even if it kills the Bleachverse, we run the risk of mutating Australia's already horrific wildlife into unholy abominations that would make Godzilla sleep with a nightlight on.

But the Bleachverse would die before we did, so I guess that's a win.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 9, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> The only thing in the arsenal that can take down the Bleachverse are nukes.
> 
> 
> How the hell can tanks, missiles, guns, grenades or fighter aircraft hurt the higher ups in Bleach.



I am talking about tanks taking out hollows gun also can kill some of them . if a normal ichigo could hurt it and chad before getting power hurt one a tank should easy kill them unless there there grandi  and higher   . fighter aircraft with bomb   and missiles could take down soul society  and with two nukes   and we have million and trillion of them with the whole world backing us up . There many fodder and even inoue took down soul reaper  with her bare hand.so the missiles  can take  lots of them . nuke could easy kill any soul reaper because of the radiation and the blast from the explosion. and then drop another one it all over for them .


----------



## kyrax12 (Apr 9, 2011)

lancebob said:


> I am talking about tanks taking out hollows gun also can kill some of them . if a normal ichigo could hurt it and chad before getting power hurt one a tank should easy kill them unless there there grandi  and higher   . fighter aircraft with bomb   and missiles could take down soul society  and with two nukes   and we have million and trillion of them with the whole world backing us up . There many fodder and even inoue took down soul reaper  with her bare hand.so the missiles  can take  lots of them . nuke could easy kill any soul reaper because of the radiation and the blast from the explosion. and then drop another one it all over for them .



Yes Tanks could take down hollows but any fraccion+ level can destroy any tanks right now in the world.

Post feats of missle?? BEcause I don't believe they can take down soul society. (how are we going to get to soul society anyway?)
Nukes I can believe in killing any bleach chars.

But thats all the Earth have in killing BLeach chars. FIghter aircrafts, missles, Tanks are easily destroy by the mid-high tiers of bleach.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2011)

Alita54 said:


> God and Satan are excluded from our universe. When I say our universe I mean everyone from real life. This includes people whom have died such as Adolf Hitler, William Wallace, Shaka Zulu, Atila the Hun, all of the samurais, all of the spartans, etc. We have a week of prep time before bleachverse attacks. We know bleachverse will start their attack in Australia then fly to to other countries and continents and attack until everyone is wiped out.
> 
> This includes all of the animals in our universe as well. Tigers, bears, sharks, elephants, etc. This also includes you and me and everyone else posting on this thread or viewing it.
> 
> ...



Ok God and satan arent in the match. Can we include other supernatural elements that arent them?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 9, 2011)

Closing this.


----------



## Juri (Apr 9, 2011)




----------

